# Poorly chicken



## Equi (9 September 2017)

My dear old last hen isn't very well. She was fine on Thursday, didn't see her Friday as was at work but dad said she was fine and this morning I let her out and she didn't leave the cage so I left her be for a while and when I came back she'd came out but was just sitting down. When I checked her over she didn't seem to have use of her legs. She can still move them, but doesn't seem able to coordinate them at all. Her wee chicken feet sit curled up but again she can move them just doesn't seem to coordinate them. I don't think she's eaten cause her croup felt empty and she only had a few small greenish poos. 

Have her in a dog crate tonight with a few different foods and new water bowl she can access from the one posisiton and just have to see how she is in the morning. Don't want the poor thing starving to death so if she doesn't perk up she will need pts but I'm keeping fingers crossed she eats tonight. 

She's still perky and bright and affectionate as usual so she could be eating or drinking and I'm not noticing it out of the bowls but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bradsmum (9 September 2017)

Please perk up little hen and take some food. Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## JillA (9 September 2017)

Is her comb turning blue at the edges? Have you dusted her for mites? I have had several over the years go like that, some recover but most just fade away, I'm sorry to say. You are doing all you can for her, they don't make old bones sadly. Hope she gets better


----------



## Equi (9 September 2017)

Combs fine and I didn't want to dust her if she was so poorly in case she ingested any.


----------



## Clodagh (10 September 2017)

How is she today? Ridiculous how they get to you. I have a very old black mottled wyandotte here and she is starting to look really elderly, I know I have to 'sort her out' before winter but she is still quite bright and breezy on the whole.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 September 2017)

How is she Equi? 
We have had hens for years, buying a batch of 4 or 5 when they die/vanish but have one girl from the very first gang we bought about, well a good 5 years back. She's fab and we are all quite fond of her. I can understand how they become special. Hope yours pulls through x


----------

